# Ladies, What Is The Attraction To Shoes?



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

I've noticed this most of my life with so many women and have never understood the attraction.

*What is it with you and shoes?* Is it like so many guys that love muscle cars? 

I'd really like to understand this ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

ohhhhhhhh..... It's kinda hard to explain...  they look so good....and you feel so good wearing them.

Here's the top 10 most expensive brands

http://www.toptenofcity.com/expensive/top-10-most-expensive-shoe-brands-in-the-world.html


I own NONE..   I do have some nice Coach... and Michael Kors though


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Ooooh, they are soooo feminine. Yes. She likes to strut! Even in conservative clothing, add a pair of strappy shoes, even fairly low heels, and boom!


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2016)

If I have a pair of red sexy high heeled shoes on, I can take on the WORLD!  Unfortunately, my sexy high heeled shoes days are over, thanks to the 97-year-old feet that unfortunately happen to be attached to my 68-year-old body.  I can still wear sexy red sandals, though.....as long as I don't plan on walking far.   I am looking for some sturdy red walking shoes that my orthotics can fit into and, when that happens, LOOK OUT WORLD!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 6, 2016)

Strappy....like these?  Now, that is strappy...I love strappy sandels, but no more heels for me.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

:dunno:  Can't explain it, just is.  Shoes boots, gladiator sandals love them all.  I better stop there as I'm starting to salivate.  :excited:


----------



## Waterlilly (Jan 6, 2016)

Aww I don't know what the addiction is but I am pretty sure Eve had shoes to match those fig leaves, just sayin. When I broke my ankle in 2002 my high heel days were over, I cried. I gave away 50 pairs of quality shoes, very painful to part with. Now I pretty much only wear athletic shoes or flip flops, these I have in every color you can imagine. Oh and a purse to match of course!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Perhaps it is like men's affection for muscle cars and cowboy boots? Leather jackets (yum?)


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

I've always said one day I would own a pair of Minolo Blahniks. But my stiletto days are long over too...   Now that I may be able to afford a pair... I have BUNIONS...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

I am blessed with small narrow high arched Scottish feet. I can wear stilleto heels one hour max. Two and a half inch ones for hours--providing I keep slim. A skeletal system held together by scotch tape and blind luck has it's limits! Jackie, love those shoes. I have a pair of over the knee boots my vets brought me. Ooooh. Am I too old to rock them? Who knows? Who cares? 

The guy makes boots for a living---they are made to measure, and they fit!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

QS, I feel for you. My mom had them too. Somehow she managed to wear 21/2" heels until almost eighty. Either she didn't hurt, or she refused to admit it. She had a pain tolerance that was positively scary.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 6, 2016)

HUH?  Tell me about it.  Every closet etc. in my house contains my "playmate's"  shoes!

But, I have to admit, she sure looks good in them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's what a $1,000 pair of Jimmy Choo sneakers looks like

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._id=0414909449554&CAWELAID=500002830011120700


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't know, even with my bad back and terrible feet conditions such as plantar fasciitis at least once a month, when I go out to a special event, I dawn a pair of heels. still waiting for the right occasion to hobble in on these gaudy things of course I have padding on in the one I'm wearing the shoe.  And yes, I realize how utterly crazy I am for putting my feet through this, but, I only do it once in a while to make up for those crocs and new balance and other sensible I wear daily.

View attachment 25393View attachment 25394

One lower heal and one a bit more steep. 

View attachment 25392


----------



## Falcon (Jan 6, 2016)

When I was in Target I asked where the Jimmy Choo's shoes are.  The clerk said, "Who's Jimmy Choo?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Beautiful April!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

I have these...  More my speed these days


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Pretty shoes QS.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

I want a pair of sequined gum boots in gold or silver for those wet coastal winter days. Heck, I would wear pink ones if I could!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful April!




Thanks, the two bottom ones in the picture you commented on are aresoles, so at least they're somewhat made for comfort and I have two other pairs of very comfy heels pictured below.

These are extremely comfortable heels

Aresoles and UView attachment 25397nisa


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

So essentially, nobody can really say what the attraction is, even through the pain and consequences of wearing them.

As Falcon mentioned though, you ladies DO look good in them, so that's all the explanation *I* need.

Here's something else - Jimmy Choo, etc. - in my opinion, overpriced rubbish. Most of the time they look like something a down-and-out pimp would wear, yet people kill for them. I know from the '80's how crazy people can get over a label name, but come on - $1,000 for a pair of high-tops with star decals on them? 

And Shali - boots and leather jackets for guys - squeeeeeee! 

But see, THEY at least serve a purpose, whether it be horseback or motorcycle riding.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Thanks, the two bottom ones are aresoles, so at least their somewhat made for comfort and I have two other pairs of
> 
> These are extremely comfortable heels
> 
> Aresoles and UView attachment 25397nisa




I love Aresoles.... very comfortable


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Hmmm . Believe me Philly, my heels and boots serve a purpose also. So does my long black leather coat.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm . Believe me Philly, my heels and boots serve a purpose also. So does my long black leather coat.



I'm sure they do, I'm sure they do ... just not protective in the way I was thinking. :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2016)

When I was younger (20 – 40ish) I liked to have lots of pairs of pretty shoes to go with lots of different outfits. I wore lots of high heels (usually worked in offices). For the past 20 yrs or so, I go with comfort.

I got rid of most of my dressier shoes. Wore a pair of low pumps to a funeral a few years ago and wanted to burn them. My feet just were not used to that.

Best ones I have are a couple pairs of Rockports I paid a lot of money for in 2003. I love them! (Have a pair on now with jeans because I'm going out soon.) But I also wear sneakers and canvas slip-ons a lot.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

Never had a pair, but I understand Rockports are great for both men and women.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Pretty shoes QS.



Agree, I like those too, I used to wear a lot of those types of shoes can't anymore, with my flat feet, they would be worse than heels for me.  As I've said though, I only wear heels for special occasions and I'm seated for most of any of these events.


----------



## Carol in California (Jan 6, 2016)

I have never liked shoes.....still don't.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2016)

As a teen I wore Candies





Yup it was the days of The Hustle, pointy cowboy boots too. It was nice being taller and they make your legs gorgeous. But they usually HURT like a hootie. I have never had a great passion for shoes. I have four or five pairs of sneakers and stacked heel boots from Duluth Trading. And black flats for skirts. Even if money were no object I would not spend more than $50 for a pair of shoes. It's like sneakers, name brand or off brand, if you're on your feet for miles they both wear out just as fast.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> As a teen I wore Candies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh gosh, I remember those from back in the late 70's.  I wore them with a pair of jeans, they were very easy to walk in, very sturdily made shoe.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2016)

Basically human Barbie shoes. I actually saw a few bar fights where girls used them as weapons...real solid there.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2016)

Shoes that flop around and don't stay securely on feet (Candies, flip-flops, etc.) are not safe. Too easy to trip on stairs, the edge of a rug(like Ted Beneke), a crack in the sidewalk, or even a flat surface. AND, it's very dangerous to drive in flip-flops. I never did that.  Better to keep flat, functional shoes in the car. I was glad in the mid 80s when it became okay and even trendy to wear sneakers to the office and keep heels at work.

Phil, I understand your question. Women, in general, are much more concerned with fashion – with what they’re wearing themselves and with what OTHER women are wearing. They always “check each other out”…looking up and down, head to toe.  If an even is coming up, even the first day of a job, most women will be thinking about what they’re going to wear. Men rarely do that.

It used to annoy me when women would routinely say “Ooohh, I love your shoes! New outfit? Where did you get it?”  I rarely comment(ed) on someone’s clothes/shoes. I might say “You look great!” but that’s about it.


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Here's what a $1,000 pair of Jimmy Choo sneakers looks like
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._id=0414909449554&CAWELAID=500002830011120700



Unfortunately, my 97-year-old feet that are attached to my 68-year-old body is all attached to a pensioner's bank account.  When looking for my sexy red sneakers, I won't be shopping at Saks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Basically human Barbie shoes. I actually saw a few bar fights where girls used them as weapons...real solid there.



Oh, I have too - the 7" spikes that dancers wear are terrifying weapons.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2016)

SHOES!  I can't explain it at all, but I, like most women I know, have always LOVED shoes!  I wish I could still wear those sexy high heels, but I can't.  My feet sort of fell apart about 20 years ago -- probably from working every day in those oh-so-sexy high heels (at least that's what the boring foot doctor says).


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2016)

Yep, some of those have screws in the heels to keep them together. Imagine you could do a lot of damage there, hurts to think about.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2016)

My shoes of choice from my early 20s on were:  desert boots, water buffalo sandals, leather flat sandals, Birkenstocks.  -- you get the picture.  I stopped trying to wear high heels very early on in my life when I realized how impossible they were to walk in and how much damage they caused.  Nowadays its Merrills trainers and boots or sandals for summer.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 6, 2016)

Speaking of shoes................I posted this before but now due a repeat:

The bugs were all headed for a conclave but one was holding everybody up.

Turns out, it was the centipede.  They were all yelling,  "HURRY up, man, you're holding up the whole show!"

Centipede says, "I'm working as fast as I can!"

Then, "WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?"

Centipede says, "I'm tying my shoes."


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2016)

Centipede should try slip-ons or velcro.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 6, 2016)

It's not only shoes...but clothes, in general.  My wife has 3 closets jammed with shoes and clothes...and she even bought a bunch of these hangers that can hold multiple blouses, etc.  One night, we were jerked out of a sound sleep when one of the closet rods collapsed under all the weight.  It seems that at least once a year, we take a big bag of her clothes...some still with tags...up to the local Salvation Army.  She loves to watch QVC, and the UPS and FedEx drivers could probably find our place blindfolded....and it is absolutely impossible to drive past a Kohl's store without making a detour.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2016)

> She loves to watch QVC, and the UPS and FedEx drivers could probably find our place blindfolded



A relative who is now retired told me he's on a first-name basis with UPS and Fedex drivers due to his wife's shopping.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have more clothes and shoes than I need and my closet is getting a good going through this month.  I don't buy ultra expensive clothes and shoes by any means.  I get tired of things..well, maybe except certain purses.  Purses and soft leather gloves are a weakness.  I love shopping online when things are on sale with free shipping.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2016)

I dunno, I don't think it's gender based. I think some people just enjoy retail therapy...instead of overeating or over whatever, they over shop. I can get carried away in a good bookshop. But clothes and stuff meh, I get a few new outfits a year but certainly not a closet full. My daughter in law is like that though. I remember my son asking me one day " What is it about handbags and purses? I don't get it. Why does she need a different purse for every outfit?". I don't know myself. I've got two or three bags that go with everything.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2016)

Shopaholics Anonymous --- over shopping could be a symptom of bipolar disorder.  I find after a while all the shopping for clothes/purses/shoes etc. etc. seem so sad and depressing to see these poor people searching desperately for meaning in their lives through inanimate objects.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Nah, people have all kinds of hobbies, for some it's shoe shopping, some shop for their cats, their dogs, their home, various crafting projects, fishing gear or whatever it is that floats their boat, long as they're not breaking the bank, spending funds they don't already have, no harm in it. I guess    I myself don't shop all that often for new anything, I think I bought at most six pairs of shoes last year and maybe another one or two for special occasions.  

Not everyone sits in judgement of other women on the negative either, we pay compliments to people on all kinds of things what's the difference in complimenting someones picture from times gone by as opposed to shoes or a nice dress, hat or other things.  Of course there are those types of women who love to put other women down often for their choices in anything they do even if that's just for liking shoes or a nice set of earrings even.   Envy rears it's head in so many forms of put downs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

Ahhhhh  clothes...  Let's put it this way.. We are in the middle of converting a bedroom into a huge walk in closet.. for ME...  Nuff said..


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Why not QS? You have paid your dues, and then some.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

If I win the lottery, I'm taking the ladies who admitted to loving shoes on a shopping trip.    You get new shoes, you get, and you and you and you get new shoes.  :cheerful:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2016)

Awww April, while you're being so generous can you drop me off to get a new tattoo?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks  April.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Awww April, while you're being so generous can you drop me off to get a new tattoo?



Sure, why not.  We'll make it a weekend of pure fun as ya all see it while you get the tattoo, I'll get permanent eyeliner.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2016)

AprilT, I'm not envious in the least bit or stand in judgement towards those who still love to shop til they drop.  I've been there, I've shopped, I've bought many many things over the years and I have lots and lots of stuff to show for it, but I guess I'm at a place now in my life where those things don't mean anything to me anymore.  I think its great for people to enjoy fashion, things and everything the world has to offer, but I am finding that after a while, I can't rely on those things to create some peace and contentment in my life.  Everyone should enjoy it while it lasts, but after a while I find it wears off, is all I'm saying.  Those things wear out and get old just like we do.  Sorry if I'm depressing anyone or raining on your parades.  I just find over-shopping very sad now.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> AprilT, I'm not envious in the least bit or stand in judgement towards those who still love to shop til they drop.  I've been there, I've shopped, I've bought many many things over the years and I have lots and lots of stuff to show for it, but I guess I'm at a place now in my life where those things don't mean anything to me anymore.  I think its great for people to enjoy fashion, things and everything the world has to offer, but I am finding that after a while, I can't rely on those things to create some peace and contentment in my life.  Everyone should enjoy it while it lasts, but after a while I find it wears off, is all I'm saying.  Those things wear out and get old just like we do.  Sorry if I'm depressing anyone or raining on your parades.*  I just find over-shopping very sad now*.




I agree, with the over shopping being sad, something I don't do, I rarely shop for shoes except when I need to replace the ones I have or for a special event if I don't have a pair that will work with the outfit I plan to wear and even then, I look for the best bargain I can find.  I spend very little comparative to many people, but, I would imagine that would be relative to what someone considers overspending also.  How much I spend now, it would take me a year to spend what I used to spend in a week in earlier years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I've noticed this most of my life with so many women and have never understood the attraction.
> 
> *What is it with you and shoes?* Is it like so many guys that love muscle cars?
> 
> I'd really like to understand this ...



Not the average bear here Sifu, I only have shoes that I need and replace them when necessary.  Never into shopping, clothes or shoes.  Got a couple pairs of sneakers, couple pairs of shoes, hiking boots, snow boots, combat sandals,  and three pairs of heels that I only wear when absolutely necessary...been a long time.  Always been a casual dresser, and not interested in labels or latest fashions.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Sure, why not.  We'll make it a weekend of pure fun as ya all see it while you get the tattoo, I'll get permanent eyeliner.



You are so sweet.....We will have one heck of a time... AND if enough wine is involved.. I might get another tat to commemorate the occasion


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2016)

It's about perspective too. I'm trying to down-size the house to move in the future so I'm careful with acquiring decorative stuff. Like just yesterday I went through the house and gathered a bunch of framed pictures. While pretty or cute they were cluttering up space...my walls are brimming with framed stuff. So I made a sign " Free to Cat Lovers, Enjoy!" and lined them up by the book donation shelves at my favorite library. I'm sure they brightened a few people's afternoons.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 6, 2016)

I was obssesed when I was young,now I love well pedicured bare feet every chance I get .


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 6, 2016)

You could not pay me to wear heels!  Haven't had any in more than 20 years.  I've never had a big thing for shoes although I do really like black boots.  And the key for me has been comfort for at least the last 20 years.  Since I've had issues with plantar fasciitis good support is number one, 2 and 3!


----------

